# Opinions on online plant sellers?



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm shopping for plants. In my quest I've found a bunch of new places I've never tried. One of them looks fantastic, but the prices are kinda high once the shipping is added into it. That's fine if the quality is as good at the website makes it seem, but I don't know if it is. 
What are some of your favorite places? If the name of this place shows up enough on this thread I'll know if they're any good.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I've only bought from this guy online:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?disp&viewseller&Plantman64


Really packed prolly double what i had ordered. Easy to deal with, good quality plants .


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

I like http://www.aquariumplants.com and http://www.aquabotanic.com. I've ordered from both of them in the last 7-8 months and both times I was pleased with my order.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> What are some of your favorite places?


TOS This one is unbelievable but out of approximately 10 internet plant orders I have only received a few bad plants in one order (the vendor is not cited below).

Please be prepared to receive gifts with the plants (small spherical snails).

Two of my orders have been on AquaBid.

The other vendors are:
http://www.liveaquaria.com/default.cfm
http://brianstropicals.com/ohio_tropical_fish.html
and
msjinkzd on AquariaCentral.

TR


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I've found a GREAT plant vendor in this ebay user: http://myworld.ebay.com/aquatic6414

They pack the plants, IMO, better than aquabotanic. My orders were shipped in sub-freezing temps both from AB and this ebay seller, and I had to trash a lot of the AB plants. The eBay seller packaged his plants in bunches in small sealed plastic bags with a little water in each, with heat packs in the bottom of the box. Plus I got WAY more than I'd asked for, I swear his idea of a "bunch" of rotala was at least 30 stems. Definitely recommended!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants ship well, especially in cold weather vs warmer temps.

Dont always go for the cheapest price, you get what you pay for...

Aquabid is a good place for great prices and shipping.

Aquabotanic is nice but better for west coat buyers

I've had mixed fealings about zengardens

aquatic-store was always good to me but was closed for store moving.

Check aquaticplantcentral.com They give good prices to members and signup is free.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, thanks. aquariumplants.com is the place I'm considering, but I'll check out these other guys, too.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i've bought plants online from members, ebay, and aquabotanic before.

from members, never had a problem.
i did buy a plant package from ebay before. good experience and snail free. *forgot the name of the seller though. i tried looking but i've also bought plenty aquarium related products and couldn't narrow it down.
i've also bought from AB. great selection, communication with seller is good, but plants had snails. i had to quarantine the plants for a bit. other that that, plants were healthy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

trashion said:


> I've found a GREAT plant vendor in this ebay user: http://myworld.ebay.com/aquatic6414
> 
> They pack the plants, IMO, better than aquabotanic. My orders were shipped in sub-freezing temps both from AB and this ebay seller, and I had to trash a lot of the AB plants. The eBay seller packaged his plants in bunches in small sealed plastic bags with a little water in each, with heat packs in the bottom of the box. Plus I got WAY more than I'd asked for, I swear his idea of a "bunch" of rotala was at least 30 stems. Definitely recommended!


I checked this out after you recommended them, Julie. They used to (and might still) have a website where they sold aquarium and pond plants.....aquaticplantdepot.com. I ordered from there several times a long time ago. Great people, cheap plants (price wise), and good quality.  I'm sure they still have good quality stuff.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Aha, I found that site, Kristin! I've been a little leery of AB after the CO2 regulator fiasco...I don't know if you saw that thread over on APC.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Ohh....I missed that one! I'll go look for it though.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Years ago, my club did a group order from fishvet.com and were very happy with the plants we received. Unfortunately, it looks like they no longer sell plants (or sold off the plant division) - I'm trying to see if I can find them under a different name.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trashion said:


> ... I've been a little leery of AB after the CO2 regulator fiasco...I don't know if you saw that thread over on APC.


Folks:

I have had a tremendously bad experience with AquaBid due to a real screwball vendor (in fairness I was partially at fault).

I know that there is at least one vendor on AB who is missing most of the bricks in his chimney.

Having said that I will probably order from AB again but I will be very, very careful.


trashion:

What is APC?


TR


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

apc = www.aquaticplantcentral.com


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Waitaminute.. was that AB Aquabid or AquaBotanic? I think it's AquaBotanic?

Jones, most Aquabid sellers are really good. There are some bad apples in the bunch, but not many. Check the feedbacks before you make a bid and you'll be alright.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

when I said AB, i meant AquaBotanic.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay I just placed an order with Aquariumplants.com.
I'll let you know how it turns out, quality & service-wise.


----------

